# Dieting treats



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I am now on my fat loss program - cheers for the advice in my last post - clean diet, reduced carbs and cardio but was wondering if there was any nice snack foods that are OK to munch on? I'm eating fruit to stop my junk cravings but am getting bored af apples and bananas! are there any "good" snack foods that would give me the satisfaction of eating junk whilst still being OK for dieting?

Ps - diet coke is OK isn't it?

Mark:confused:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Have a look in the shops mate or boots

Loads of differnt Choccie bars, Milkshakes, Sweets etc from Weight watchers etc.

Yes diet coke is ok.

Remember to always have a cheat day a week tho else you`ll soon get bored of dieting.

Paul


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Good advice from Paul there. A cheat day is good. Diet coke is fine - so long as you're not worried about aspartame! For snacks in the week, there are some very nice protein bars around e.g. lean body bars, detour bars although I realise they aren't quite the same as real snack food. Personally I like them just as much though!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good posts guys. I wouldn't be snacking on the bannanas though. They do give a nice full feeling, but they spike insulin and you dont want that when you are cutting. As far as fruit goes, apples, strawberries, peachs, are all real low in the glysimic index. If you can get your hands on a glysimic index and choose the carbs that are lower in the index you will get way more benifit. It's all about choices. I will look for it when I get home.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Celery, radishes, brocklee (spelling), peanuts satisfy really good for me but watch out for alergic reactions (#1 food alergy)

I like to snack on a small can of tuna and an apple with a little bit of avacadoe in it. I have a tree. The bars are ok but watch out for the carbs. If it is like over 30 grams of carbs there better be some protein in it to slow down the spiking of the blood sugar.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *Good posts guys. I wouldn't be snacking on the bannanas though. They do give a nice full feeling, but they spike insulin and you dont want that when you are cutting. As far as fruit goes, apples, strawberries, peachs, are all real low in the glysimic index. If you can get your hands on a glysimic index and choose the carbs that are lower in the index you will get way more benifit. It's all about choices. I will look for it when I get home. *


Good point winger, I missed that. Bananas are too high glycemic for dieting. Perhaps acceptable after training though.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *I like to snack on a small can of tuna and an apple with a little bit of avacadoe in it. I have a tree. The bars are ok but watch out for the carbs. If it is like over 30 grams of carbs there better be some protein in it to slow down the spiking of the blood sugar. *


Tuna with flaxseeds are my most common snack when dieting. You're right about the bars - some are too high in carbs. The small size detours are fine though, as are lean body bars - I have one in my hand and there are only 12g of net impact carbs. The little maxmeal bars by maximuscle are good too.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

guys what is meant by a cheat day. have 1 or 2 things you shouldnt or eat what you want that day within reason


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

A cheat day is after a long diet and you are loosing pretty good and sorda stop loosing like you were. Then you need a cheat day. That is a day that you eat whatever you want. If you want pizza and icecream go ahead and eat it. Now I can diet for one of those days. It actually resets the body clock and puts you back on the road to loosing weight again. I know a guy that was very strict monday-saturday and sunday he ate what ever he wanted. When I would see him on monday he would have a sugar hangover. This is true, no b.s. It is kinda like an alcohol hangover. This guy was so ripped he could walk into a bodybuilding contest and not have to diet.......................:guns:


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

mmmmmmm tuna and flaxseed oil! I think I'll have a pizza!

Cheers guys for you help

Mark


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by mark
> 
> *mmmmmmm tuna and flaxseed oil! I think I'll have a pizza!*
> 
> ...


Yeah, its not great. I use flaxseeds rather than oil though. I dont mind the taste of them at all actually - its the tuna that i dont like!

I tend to have a cheat day once a week (usually saturday) when I diet. It gives you something to look forward to when you're eating dull foods in the week, plus keeps the metabolism up.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll give the flaxseeds a go mate......... On your cheat day do you literally eat anything you want all day or just "a bit naughty" food?!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The one guy I was talking about actually would eat allot of deserts and sweets. I dont really agree with that type of thinking. Expecially when he was getting a sugar hangover. But I would eat the pizza, frenchfries, ice cream, live it up.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by mark
> 
> *I'll give the flaxseeds a go mate......... On your cheat day do you literally eat anything you want all day or just "a bit naughty" food?! *


Personally I have one meal where I eat whatever I like - usually kfc or chinese with plenty of dessert - and the rest of the day I waiver from my usual diet just a little bit (i.e. eat 'slightly naughty' foods). It wouldnt be unreasonable to cheat completely all day though - many people do this and that is what bill phillips seems to advocate.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

what does flax seed do and can it be taken with other supplements such as cod liver oil?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes, it is an omega 3 fatty acid. I can quarantee that you do not get enough of that. In fact if the ratio is off then you might experience problems. The omega 3 fatty acids are fish oil, borage oil, flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil and more. Omega 6 fatty acids, olive oil, canola oil, vegetable oil, you get the idea. If you keep your omega 3 fatty acids up then you will be much healthier. In fact, this is my own belief that if you eat the omega 3's then you might even be able to clear out cloged arteries, even to the point of being totally clear. I could explain but I dont feel like writing some lengthy reason. Just take my word on it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oil cuts oil. Have you ever worked on a car with grease and couldn't get it off? Use a thin oil and spray it on your hands and it cuts the thick oil. Your body on the inside is the same. If your total cholesterol is high then use lecithin. At least 800 to 1000. Also fish oil shows real good promise to this. If you dont get enough oil or fat in your diet than it can affect your testosterone levels up to 40%. If your diet is low in fat (20%-30% of calories) are associated with lower testerone levels compared to diets higher in fat (about 40% of calories). The problem starts here. Every protein gram or carbohydrate gram is 4 calories. Fat is 9 calories. Over double. But fat suppresses insulin in the body better than any protein or carb. Basically keep the protein and fat up, back off of the carbs. If you eat carbs then I can leave a list of good carbs for ya but I am tired of typing now.


----------

